# The Last Gods OOC - The Sword and Scale Trading Company



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the OOC thread for The Sword and Scale Trading Company.

Enjoy!

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you still want me to keep the PC, drop the template, or nerf it? There will only be one scale related PC if i do the middle option.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Question,

I think I'd be more comfortable without the template. Apologies, hope that isn't to much trouble?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Isn't there a +1 LA Draconic template in RotD?  I seem to remember that it was well-balanced, so if you want to keep the whole cool dragon concept, you could see if you can switch to that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I think there is Rystil. I don't own it myself but a mate does. I was browsing through it a week or so ago and seem to recall one.


----------



## Question (Jun 6, 2006)

Not unless it offers a +1 level in sorcerer spellcasting. Losing even one level of spellcasting for something as tiny as a bit of nat armor or +2 to a few stats isnt worth it. Thats the problem with LA and spellcasting classes unfornately. 

This is why i specifically wanted you to okay the template before we started with the sheet.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

What book is the Dragonspawn Template in?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

It's in the Dragonlance book Bront

Sorry Question, just didn't have the time to give it a good look. And, I was hoping you would rule it out yourself when you noted that you thought it might be a little over powered - I'm too affable sometimes


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 6, 2006)

Might I suggest using the minor or intermediate White Dragon Bloodline Trait from Unearthed Arcana?

Intermediate you "lose" a HD at level 6, but still get to add one level for the purposes of level dependant abilities, though you get no extra abilities, so you still get a +1 CL for your numerical effects, but not for spells/day or spells known.  You would gain +2 on Hide checks, Alertness, Str+1, Cold Resistance 5, and White Dragon Affinity +2.

With a minor white dragon bloodline, by level 10, you will have lost no level.  You would gain +2 on hide checks, and Alertness.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

That's a good idea ByteRynn. What do you think Question?


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> It's in the Dragonlance book Bront
> 
> Sorry Question, just didn't have the time to give it a good look. And, I was hoping you would rule it out yourself when you noted that you thought it might be a little over powered - I'm too affable sometimes



Yeah, found it (page 222).  It's fairly badly ballanced, though it's balanced a bit better for anyone other than the White (Black and Green are +2 LA, Blue is +3, Red is +4).  The other balancing factor is the Allginment which is supposed to be identical to the creature presented.  I think it's mostly a Dragonlance thing though, which could also explain the lowered LA.  But yes, as a sorcerer, you are only giving up 1 level of skills and a d4+con of HP, and gain stat mods, a breath weapon, NA of at least 7, Flying, Claws and a Bite, a Death Throws attack, Lowlight and Dark Vision, Extra Stat bonuses (no penalties), and access to Dragon feats.  Not exactly balanced (Probably needs to be LA +3)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2006)

Just checking in...I've got to spend the other 5000 gold on Aram, and then he should be ready to post in the RG.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

That is quite unbalanced. I wasn't going to chime in on the template because looking over question's character the whole package doesn't look too over powered. But when you see the benefits there is no way that is only LA +1, especially if a sorceror does not have to give up the level of spells slots/spells known to get that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> That is quite unbalanced. I wasn't going to chime in on the template because looking over question's character the whole package doesn't look too over powered. But when you see the benefits there is no way that is only LA +1, especially if a sorceror does not have to give up the level of spells slots/spells known to get that.



 So you thought Arcane Thesis: Orb of Force was a weak choice then?


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 6, 2006)

Legildur, I was just looking over your character, as I've never seen a Dragon Shaman in play before (PS-It looks very cool!), and I noticed that your Energy shield aura should deal damage equal to TWICE your Aura rating, so a 4 electricity damage aura instead of 2.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Actually that was one I had no idea what it was about. I had meant to look it up. Where is it from?


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

PHB2.  It raises your caster level by 2 for that spell, and Metamagic Enhancements are one level lower for it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow that is really good. It trumps the one I found in Complete Psionic, which I had thought was questionable as is (Metapower - 1 specific metapsionic feat is 2 pp lower for 1 specific power).


----------



## Legildur (Jun 7, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Legildur, I was just looking over your character, as I've never seen a Dragon Shaman in play before (PS-It looks very cool!), and I noticed that your Energy shield aura should deal damage equal to TWICE your Aura rating, so a 4 electricity damage aura instead of 2.



Thanks ByteRynn.  I think a Dragon Shaman should be fun to play.  If you wanted a pure tank, then I think Fighter does a better job.  I see the Dragon Shaman role similar to a Bard or Marshall - support the others.  In this case, taking the Lizardfolk race makes him more viable as a tank.

Really?  Twice the aura bonus for Energy Shield?  How on earth did I miss that?  Thanks!


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just checking in...I've got to spend the other 5000 gold on Aram, and then he should be ready to post in the RG.




Ditto. I never seem to get as much done on vacation as I expect...


----------



## Question (Jun 7, 2006)

I will need to look it over, but its a thought. I probably need to drop moonbow, empowered orb of force makes that obsolete.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

In Game thread is here
Happy for coloured, bolded etc conversation.

Any problems please let me know.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> In Game thread is here





Excellent.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2006)

Quick questions: why are we around a campfire and where are we?  Just trying to ascertain a reason for our current situation.  I'm happy if Dazza dictates something for us, or should we make it up ourselves?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe we just like campfires?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Quick questions: why are we around a campfire and where are we?  Just trying to ascertain a reason for our current situation.  I'm happy if Dazza dictates something for us, or should we make it up ourselves?




Don't make me break out the _Brokeback Dungeon_ jokes.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Don't make me break out the _Brokeback Dungeon_ jokes.



LOL!  Although I haven't seen the moview, I'm sure I'd still get a laugh out of them!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Quick questions: why are we around a campfire and where are we?  Just trying to ascertain a reason for our current situation.  I'm happy if Dazza dictates something for us, or should we make it up ourselves?



Cause that's what the start of the adventure says 

You're between jobs traveling through the wilderness. I'm happy for you guys to decide how well you know each other and whether you've adventured together before. It could be that fate has ensured that you all ended up at the one spot for this meeting?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Apologies for the delay guys, expect a new post this evening.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

I just want to reiterate that this adventure is not mine. It's not even a WoTC one. So there could be holes in the story, and even, maybe, rules issues that might, in the new 3.5 world (or even maybe in the 3.0), not work. We should just strap ourselves in and go along for the ride. It's short, should be painless and is unlikely to continue into a campaign (though you never know).

You have been warned 

Cheers 

Daz


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 13, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You have been warned




Geez, that's ominous.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Geez, that's ominous.





As if a planet sized beholder wasn't ominous enough?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Forewarned is forearmed Kafkonia 

His stalks could put a new meaning to the word Deathstar


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm guessing the the beholder eye is still focussed on the group?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

Certainly is. I'll tell you as soon as it isn't looking. (and just remember that, once inside the Masouleum, you'll be hidden from it's eye and immune to the effect.)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

Well that's 4 rings grasped - Question? Erekose? We still gotchas?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2006)

Question has just replied to another IC thread for a game I'm in - hope he hasn't forgotten about this game.....


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Thursday was a bad day for me.  Next week will probably be a little sketchy too.  If you need to NPC me till next Thursday go ahead.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

No probs Erekose.

Question posted over in the other groups OOC thread so he/she is checking in (sorta )


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2006)

Dazza, are we still on the top of the cliff?  Is the bridge still rising?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep you're all still on top of the cliff and the bridge is still rising. You were hit with a ray of soul transference (one of those quirks of the adventure I've been eluding to). Everyone should now play the PC posted below their own PC in the RG, the last person playing the top PC, that is for the duration of the game so you may as well quote a new entry for your PC. And we may have some issues with people not having access to certain books that pertain to their new PCs abilites so please work together to make this as seemless as possible 

Shocking, I know


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2006)

<groan> I was going to say that we could grab the rings again, but my guess is that the main beholder eye would preclude anything happening. <edit, just caught on that it was the ray from the beholder and not the rings that made the transferrence>.

PS Soul transferrence sucks!

PPS ByteRynn, I'll be playing Halidon the Blade.  My guess is that Whirling Steel Strike makes the longsword a special monk weapon (and all the benefits that go with that).  The rest of the stuff is from PHBII, and I have that, so I can make sense of it all.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2006)

This is gonna be interesting. Question, is your sheet finished? Looks mostly there in a cursory glance, but you mention its still not done.  Oh where does Metamagic Specialist come from? I can't seem to find it.

ByteRynn, looks like you have Kageri's body. Let me know what you need to know about him.

With this weird Soul Transference, am I no longer the same character? I know the bodies and abilities have switched. But the three minds in one thing, is that still me, or  does it stay with the body?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Oh where does Metamagic Specialist come from? I can't seem to find it.



Erekose, Metamagic Specialist (Ex) is an alternate class feature for Sorcerors found in the PHBII.  Basically it means he can't get a familiar, but instead gains the ability to apply metamagic feats on the fly without increasing the casting time.  Can be used a number of times per day equal to 3 + Int modifier (min 1).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool thanx


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys are the same personalities etc just in new bodies, so play in character the same as you have been but your new abilities are somewhat foreign to you.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 18, 2006)

Legildur:  Yes, you Whirling STeel Strike let's you use the longsword as a monk weapon.  Enjoy!

Erekose:  I have complete psionic, and I have (briefly) played an Ardent before (in fact, the game with my Ardent just close prematurely, and I was dissapointed not to get to see how he played).  I need to read up on Synads, as I havn't very carefully read their entry.

D20Dazza: You are a sick, sick man.  This should be fun.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm glad I wrote out Orin's special abilities!

Now, who am I... *checks RG*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess that means I am playing Orin? I have no idea what a Defiant is, though.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 19, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I guess that means I am playing Orin? I have no idea what a Defiant is, though.




Well, his abilities are written up for the most part, although I can go into more detail if you have a question about one in particular.

The Defiant class is a prestige class from the Planar Handbook, but ex-clerics who enter into it give up their class abilities and can swap their old cleric levels for levels in Defiant -- so he's in the odd situation of having all of his class levels in a PrC. The general gist is that the Defiant is a member of a planar faction called the Athar, who feel that all gods are frauds who have stolen their power from the Great Unknown that spawned existence. That's why so many of his abilities are anti-divine in nature.

He's also got some feats that will help him against arcane casters too, as I've geared him to class into Occult Slayer -- making him the ultimate nightmare for anyone who uses magic.


----------



## Question (Jun 19, 2006)

Im not sure whether i can continue. My interest level in this has dropped to an all time low........im finding it difficult to post.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Im not sure whether i can continue. My interest level in this has dropped to an all time low........im finding it difficult to post.



I'm sorry you feel that way.  I'm also hardly ecstatic about not playing the character I spent hours over creating and refining, but I'm sure going to make the best of a bad situation and give ByteRynn's character a good workout.  And I hope that Kafkonia has some fun with my Lizardman Dragon Shaman.  Besides, it's not all bad, as I no longer have to type three 's' everytime Skleroc says something with the 'ess' sound in it


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok then Question, thanks for the heads up.

Nothing I can do to revive your interest? I thought our current twist would have added something different to the normal PbP mix  - or is that what has scared ya off (I must admit that I expected at least one person to find it all too much to bear)

The rest of you guy right to continue without Question if he/she really pulls out? Want him NPCd or will we call for a replacement? Suggestions?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you feel that way.  I'm also hardly ecstatic about not playing the character I spent hours over creating and refining, but I'm sure going to make the best of a bad situation and give ByteRynn's character a good workout.  And I hope that Kafkonia has some fun with my Lizardman Dragon Shaman.  Besides, it's not all bad, as I no longer have to type three 's' everytime Skleroc says something with the 'ess' sound in it



If there are serious concerns about the whole soul transfer thing I can reverse it after the first combat.

Otherwise, as a bone of some kind, and if there's interest once we're done, people can revert back to their normal PCs and we'll do the other adventure I was talking about 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2006)

<shrug> I'm okay, as Halidon the Blade is an interesting character.  I'm happy enough to have a go, but I can't speak for the others.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 19, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> If there are serious concerns about the whole soul transfer thing I can reverse it after the first combat.




Actually, I kind of like thisss... I mean, this. 

I think it's a better schtick to insert in a preexisting campaign than to use at the start, though.

And if Question's not up for continuing, we can always just have his/her character actually poke the beholder in the eye like he was thinking.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Actually, I kind of like thisss... I mean, this.
> 
> I think it's a better schtick to insert in a preexisting campaign than to use at the start, though.



I hear ya Kafkonia. My problem was I hadn't actually read the adventure before it was chosen. If I had of I might have thought twice about offering it up as a suggestion. The soul transference is written into the adventure to keep the players on their toes, which would definitely be more effective in an ongoing campaign.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Question, but I definitely understand. That Soul Transfer thing is very odd. I'm willing to keep going, though, as it'll be a different experience trying to get into a character I didn't create.

I am not sure that we can call up a replacement as it'll be harder to convince someone new to create a character they aren't going to play.  I'd suggest either letting Question's character go (poking the beholder would be amusing) or NPCing her.

So currently we have?
Skleroc - created by Legildur - played by Kafkonia
Halidon - created by ByteRynn - played by Legildur
Kageri - created by Erekose13 - played by ByteRynn
Fhilereane - created by Question - played by Erekose13 ?
Aram - created by Rhun - NPCd ?
Orin - created by Kafkonia - played by Rhun

Or if you prefer to remove Question's character: 
Skleroc - created by Legildur - played by Kafkonia
Halidon - created by ByteRynn - played by Legildur
Kageri - created by Erekose13 - played by ByteRynn
Aram - created by Rhun - played by Erekose13
Orin - created by Kafkonia - played by Rhun


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Or if you prefer to remove Question's character:
> Skleroc - created by Legildur - played by Kafkonia
> Halidon - created by ByteRynn - played by Legildur
> Kageri - created by Erekose13 - played by ByteRynn
> ...




Thanks for pulling that together Erekose - I think Question only posted once in game so perhaps we'll just remove the PC.

So, would you like me to kill the effect once you enter the Masoleum? Seems a fair compromise for a one off adventure.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the rest of us are good to keep going with the soul transferance.  I personally see playing Aram as an added challenge and for a one of think I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 21, 2006)

I can work with it.  But it may disadvantage the group as the designer of each character has a better idea of capabilities and synergies that may may a difference in a tight encounter.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

Good point Legildur. I'll turn a blind eye to in game OOC discussion in this thread in an effort to make up for the character's past adventuring experiences as a group and the opportunities they have had to learn each others style 

BTW, seeing as though the consensus seems to be forge on with the change or the whole adventure you should all quote your new PCs in the RG so you can keep track of changes.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

Personally, I would like the chance to play Aram at some point. I would prefer that the soul transference only last for a portion of the adventure. But if the consensus is to forge on how we are, I can work with that, too.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm easy either way guys. The other group choose to have their bodies and powers back once they step inside the masoleum. I think that's the fairest way to go but the choice is yours.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Jun 23, 2006)

I think the swap is interesting and a fun way to throw the cat among the pidgeons, but I reckon most people would rather play the character they designed as they put the care and time into doing so.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys, I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so I'll have to put this on hold for a few days. I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (Jun 23, 2006)

Its not about the soul transference. I didnt even know about it till you guys started posting about it here....ive pratically dropped out of nearly all the games im in. Im only posting in 2 now actually. Not sure why, but i realised that when i was forcing myself to keep posting, instead of looking forward to it, that something was wrong.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Its not about the soul transference. I didnt even know about it till you guys started posting about it here....ive pratically dropped out of nearly all the games im in. Im only posting in 2 now actually. Not sure why, but i realised that when i was forcing myself to keep posting, instead of looking forward to it, that something was wrong.



No worries Question, hope you get over your malaise 

Take care

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

Initiative is in body order guys

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, and Fhilereane is still there - at least for the time being


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2006)

Is she herself, or do I have to readjust my body/mind again?  *is confused*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

Question's PC was outside the area of affect of the beholders ray. I'll DM him as the PC he is until he leaves.

Update coming soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

okay sounds like a plan.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry about the slow reply - usually you can't hold me back!  But work had been frantic for last 36 hours (all sorted now).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2006)

No problems Legildur, I've been a bit like that myself - apologies all.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry guys, I'm going to pull the plug on this for a number of reasons that I won't bore you with.  I appreciate all the interest you showed and apologise for the inconvenience I've put you through. Hope to see you around in other games.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

Too bad.  I was looking forward to seeing what happens.  Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Too bad.  I was looking forward to seeing what happens.  Hope everything is alright.





I think you are bad luck, Legildur...everytime you and I get in a game together, it barely gets underway before dying! 


Thanks for giving it a shot, Daz! Hope all is well, and I'll see you in _Adventures in Cormyr._


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think you are bad luck, Legildur...everytime you and I get in a game together, it barely gets underway before dying!



Yes, what can I say?  The kiss of death....   

Mind you, one of my other games died, and then was resurrected!  Very happy about that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Well I was only doing the kill cause I didn't want to dick you guys around, if you want to stick with it in go slow mode then I'm happy to post but it'll probably be at best once a week updates.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

I can live with that (assuming we survive the opening encounter).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Well I was only doing the kill cause I didn't want to dick you guys around, if you want to stick with it in go slow mode then I'm happy to post but it'll probably be at best once a week updates.





I can understand completely, Daz. I've found (to my chagrin) just how much more work DMing a PBP game is than just playing in one. Every combat round seems to take a half-hour of work to update the battlemap and roll the dice for everyone involved and such.


I'm willing to stick with the game in slow mode. That is if, like Legildur mentioned, we survive against Wayfickle.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

No worries Daz, its best to cut it loose if you are feeling a little lack luster about it.  We'll be around when you are up to a new game with all the enthusiasm that comes with it.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll go with whatever is decided. If it shows up, I'll post in it. If it doesn't, I won't.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for being such an understanding lot 

I'm going to have to can this unfortunately, just not enough hours in the day. Between the kids, work, helping my wife grow her business, running a DJ business, and, re-learning how to play a bunch of tunes for a reunion show an old band of mine are doing, I just haven't got the time.

I apologise profusely for stringing people along and hope to catch you all in other PbPs (as a character - who may post sporadically for the next little while) on these fine boards.

Thanks for the indulgence

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2006)

No probs Dazza.  Thanks for letting us know - much better than just disappearing.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck with everything Daz!


----------

